# Another Brining Experiment...



## black chef (Nov 11, 2006)

in preparation for the LSU vs Alabama game, my father is brining some chicken for the bbq... here's the recipe handed to him from a buddy:

1/3 cup kosher salt
1/3 cup dark brown sugar
1/3 cup maple syrup
1/2 cup myer's dark rum
2 minced jalapeno peppers
1 large yellow onion, chopped
2 T hickory smoke flavoring
2 T whole allspice
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 T sweet, dehydrated bell peppers
Durkee all-purpose seasoning (no salt)

1.  dissolve the sugar, salt, and syrup in hot water and quickly cool the mixture down by dumping-in about a tray of ice cubes.  
2.  prep the remaining ingredients and add to an 8-10 quart SST bowl-making sure the water temperature is COLD.
3.  clean the chicken and add to the bowl and fill with COLD water to completely cover the chicken.
4.  add a few more ice cubes on top to help keep the chicken under water.
5.  refrigerate for a minimum of 2 hours and up to 6 hours.

he's using this brine for 2 whole chickens cut into quarters.  i'll let y'all know how it turns out later.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 11, 2006)

I just "came to" from fainting over this one!  YUMMMMMMY - thanks for posting this - it sounds absolutely.....what's the best word you can think of?


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 11, 2006)

But  you know, that isn't technically a "brine". It is a marinade and therefore sounds REALLY great to me, the one of 8 people in the world that does not brine poultry!!!
It does sound good.


----------



## GB (Nov 11, 2006)

Gretchen I am not sure I agree that this is a marinade. Where is the acid?

This sounds like another interesting one black chef. I can't wait to hear how it turned out.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 11, 2006)

Marinades don't always have to have acid in them. There are marinades that use enzymatic action, primarily, too.

This is supposed to be a brine because of the salt, though it doesn't say how much water is used. In the correct proportion, it will act like a brine, drawing the liquid into the cells, infusing the meat. But you need to use a suffieient amount of salt for that to happen.

If no water is used it might have too much salt.

Brines work differently than marinades.

But still way too much sugar for me.


----------



## GB (Nov 11, 2006)

What would define a marinade then?

The enzymatic action you are talking about is for tenderizing I am assuming. A marinade does not need always need to be for that purpose though does it? Can't it just be for flavor?

Just doing some quick research, and that that this site is totally right, but it looks like this says that your are right Jenny in that it does not always have to have acid.


----------



## black chef (Nov 11, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Marinades don't always have to have acid in them. There are marinades that use enzymatic action, primarily, too.
> 
> This is supposed to be a brine because of the salt, though it doesn't say how much water is used. In the correct proportion, it will act like a brine, drawing the liquid into the cells, infusing the meat. But you need to use a suffieient amount of salt for that to happen.
> 
> ...



well, he used 2 cups of hot water to dissolve the salt and sugar... then, he quickly cooled that down with a tray of ice cubes.  after cleaning the chicken, he added it to a stainless steel bowl, filled it with enough water to cover the chicken, and then, dumped about half of an ice tray of ice cubes on top to submerge the chicken.

it's been in the fridge since this a.m... I'm about to remove it; it's been in the brine for about 4 hours.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 11, 2006)

I just meant it isn't a "brine" as it is usually done--1C salt to 1 gallon liquid, etc.  There isn't any water--that was the point of saying it isn't a brine.

And marinade could be something as simple as a soy sauce mixture--no acid there.  

 And I don't call the salt alone a brine here either because usually when a "dry brine" is being used, it is that--dry, without any liquid--as in liberally salting the chicken and letting sit (which is what I do and have done for 30 years).
A marinade can be just about anything you want.
I think it sounds like  a sticky gooey good mess to put on chicken!


----------



## black chef (Nov 11, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I just meant it isn't a "brine" as it is usually done--1C salt to 1 gallon liquid, etc.  There isn't any water--that was the point of saying it isn't a brine.
> 
> And marinade could be something as simple as a soy sauce mixture--no acid there.
> 
> ...



Gretchen, let me clarify... and i should have made this clear upfront.

when i brine poultry or fish, i completely submerge it in a cold water bath... complete with all the seasonings mentioned above.

sorry for the confusion... but this was not to be taken as a rub or "marinade."


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 11, 2006)

black chef said:
			
		

> Gretchen, let me clarify... and i should have made this clear upfront.
> 
> when i brine poultry or fish, i completely submerge it in a cold water bath... complete with all the seasonings mentioned above.
> 
> sorry for the confusion... but this was not to be taken as a rub or "marinade."


 
Yeah, I kind of got hung out. ;o) It is a brine.
Edited to say, you posted while I was posting--then I deleted one message (perhaps the one you quoted) and I re-posted another--all in the twinkling of an eye. I'm gone. I would use it as a marinade, and may do so.


----------



## black chef (Nov 11, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Yeah, I kind of got hung out.  ;o)  It is a brine.



no problem... i will edit the original post to make this more clear.


----------



## GB (Nov 11, 2006)

Interesting. Until you pointed it out Gretchen, I did not notice the lack of water. I agree, to be a brine water is needed.


----------



## black chef (Nov 11, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Interesting. Until you pointed it out Gretchen, I did not notice the lack of water. I agree, to be a brine water is needed.



i assumed by brining it was understood that the chicken was COMPLETELY immersed in a cold water bath.

i edited the original post to make that more clear.

sorry for any confusion... but this was not meant to be a rub or marinade.


----------



## GB (Nov 11, 2006)

Oops sorry black chef. I see where you said that now. My bad!


----------



## black chef (Nov 11, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Oops sorry black chef. I see where you said that now. My bad!



no problem... i should have made myself more clear upfront.

i'd hate for someone to try these brine combinations when i'm NOT describing them in full detail.

tomorrow... i'm doing a bourbon vanilla & red chile brine for salmon steaks.  they will be cooked on either a cedar or alderwood plank.  i know i need to add-in a little sweetner, but i haven't figured that out yet. 

any suggestions?


----------



## GB (Nov 11, 2006)

Now that sounds really tasty!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 11, 2006)

black chef said:
			
		

> no problem... i should have made myself more clear upfront.
> 
> i'd hate for someone to try these brine combinations when i'm NOT describing them in full detail.
> 
> ...


 
As GB said, tasty--AND where is the recipe/amounts/ingredients!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 11, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> AND where is the recipe/amounts/ingredients!!!!



DITTO


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 11, 2006)

black chef said:
			
		

> i assumed by brining it was understood that the chicken was COMPLETELY immersed in a cold water bath.
> 
> i edited the original post to make that more clear.
> 
> sorry for any confusion... but this was not meant to be a rub or marinade.



Well, don't let it happen again!


----------



## black chef (Nov 11, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> As GB said, tasty--AND where is the recipe/amounts/ingredients!!!!



oh, i'm thinking of the recipe right now... 

i got the idea from a vanilla lobster recipe a friend gave me at work.  i tasted a sample from him and thought..._"this would be great with a little spicy kick,"_ so i thought of the red chile peppers-not too hot but ok.

but to offset the spicy flavor, i'm thinking of using a touch of honey or maybe even a teaspoon or two of molasses... just something to offset the spice but that will agree with the vanilla. 

i was thinking of a brine that would incorporate these flavors, but now, i'm thinking of a rub... hhhmmmm.


----------



## black chef (Nov 11, 2006)

well folks, i'm done grilling and eating my grilled chicken using this brine, and here is the verdict:

THIS BRINE MIXTURE IS A DEFINITE KEEPER!!!

OMG... was this ever good!!!! 

my Dad was very skeptical... because the ONLY seasoning i added to the chicken BEFORE grilling was just a sprinkle of durkee's broil-n-grill-THAT'S IT!!  he said, _*"it won't have any salt...etc."*_  when he bit down into that drumstick, it was moist & juicy, and i didn't hear him say anything else until he was DONE EATING. 

the rest of the flavors went down thru to the bone!!!  

i let the chicken (2 cut-up whole chickens) brine for 5 hours total... and it was just right.

not salty
not sweet... but a wonderful combination of both.

then, there was the rum, the maple, etc.


----------



## black chef (Nov 12, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> As GB said, tasty--AND where is the recipe/amounts/ingredients!!!!


i'm in the country in louisiana this weekend, and i could NOT find any red chile peppers... so i'm stuck with the jalapenos.  here's what i've decided to do with these 3 thick salmon steaks:

1/2 jalapeno minced
3 T soy sauce
3 T maple syrup
2 tsp vanilla
2 tsp Mapleine (maple flavoring) this is sometimes hard-to-find, but wal-mart usually carries it.  if not, see this site: http://www.hometownfavorites.com/shop/candy_cat_js.asp

1.  again, use warm water to dissolve the syrup, and add-in the jalapeno too.
2.  cool the mixture off with ice cubes and mix in the soy sauce, vanilla, and mapleine.
3.  add the 3 salmon steaks and fill a SST bowl with cold water to cover the steaks.
4.  let the steaks brine for 2-3 hours.

lightly season with kosher salt & fresh cracked pepper and place on the alderwood or cedar plank on the grill.  

my Dad is making a light basting sauce of potlatch seasoning, maple syrup, and melted butter for his salmon... 

i like my salmon well done and crispy on the edges... esp. when using a sweet brine or basting sauce.

again, this is my first attempt with this mixture using a vanilla lobster recipe as a guideline.

OK... HERE ARE THE RESULTS:

i give this little experiment a 7 out of 10... good enough to do again, but it requires a little more experimentation.


----------



## lexpay (Nov 13, 2006)

well, well...I amm new to this site as of today and my mouth is watering for salmon now!!!  Keep those good idea's of yours coming!!


----------

